# Life Like Styrofoam layout



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey all,

Got these from a friend, put them together, glued them to a 4X4 sheet of plywood, laid some track, and viola!, instant layout....

Right now, its all I have room for:laugh:








Works for me:thumbsup:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ian,

"Got these from a friend" ?!?!?!? WHAT ?!?!?  That's quite the pass-along. What else does your buddy have? Maybe I should be talking to him! 

Great acquisition ... have a blast!

TJ


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Man, I just threw 3 of these away. I've been trying to give them away forever and no one would take them. Sad too, cuz they work out great in limited spaces.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh man, doesn't it always work that way:laugh:

I guess there was also two center inserts you could buy to expand the layout to 4'X6'..

that would be cool...


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Now THATS Cool!*

I've seen Woodland Scenics Modules and the price was outta sight....but WOW! Congrats Matt on a STEAL!:thumbsup:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Incredible!*

Again what a steal Matt,......$71.00 for a one section layout piece from Woodland Scenicseek:. ATTA BOY MATT:thumbsup:


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

WOW


----------

